# 1998 Ram 2500 V 10



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

Looking at buying a 1998 ram 2500 ext cab v10 automatic. Anybody plowing with a v10 auto? Anything I need to look out for on this truck?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a 98 V10 auto with an 8 1/2 Fisher EZ-v, and trynex 1875 spreader on back and a sidewing plow on the side. Great plow truck, lots of torque and power. Be VERY careful with the transmission, I installed a 2nd cooler on mine before the line goes into the rad with an electric fan in front of it, to try and keep transmission temps under control. If the snow is heavy you'll have to plow in low range, or you'll overheat the tranny. I use a tank of gas in about 8 hours of plowing, almost all commercial lots.

Bill


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Eats trannies.

Plow in 2wd or 4 low when heavy.


----------

